# Trying to burn a drum shell



## Wejr89 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello all. This is my first post of probably many. Its so cool to have access to so many knowledgeable people, and I hope I can contribute as well.

So, Im currently in the process of building my first drumset. I love the look of burnt wood and want to use that on my snare drum. I made up a test shell and took a torch to it. The problem im running into is where the staves connect. Im getting really noticeable lines, where as I would like it to look like one continuous piece all the way around. Is it burning to much off on the edges of the staves(are my joints not tight enough)? Am I melting the glue? Any help would be much appreciated as Ive never tried anything like this. Thank you so much.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Plastic resin glue would probably not react
to the burning much. It's possible the regular
PVA glue you used is shrinking or something.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Possibly the wood shrinking. Also, heat is the enemy of glue. You might try some variation of sand shading.


----------

